# Transworld 2012



## DeathTouch

Just booked my hotel for Transworld 2012 in St. Louis. Just wanted to know who is all going?


----------



## mickkell

Is this show just for the pros or can home haunters attend?I know ,a newb question,sorry.


----------



## DeathTouch

Both can go.


----------



## Holcomb Haunter

I am soooo jealous, definately on my top 5 dream vacations!


----------



## Headless

Now that WOULD be cool.... Bit far to come for me though.


----------



## RandalB

Definately Going. We need to have a meet up event this year...

RandalB


----------



## eVilcreations

Definitely planning on attending in 2012...

The wife and I wanted to go this year, but I got delayed and ended up coming home from Iraq only the day before the show started.

Can't wait for march to get here now....lol


----------



## DeathTouch

If you guys are going to plan something, we come in on Friday and will be at the show all day Sat. Leaving early on Sun. We take the train in from Chicago.


----------



## Dixie

Well, I can say that Transworld is definitely more of a possibility now that HauntCon will be in PA... this one is tops on Jaybo's list, so this might be the year. (well, next year, uh... you know.)


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope, all my trip moneys saved for Europe! :lol:


----------



## Haunted Horror Shack

How much does it cost for admission? I might have to take the whole family.


----------



## DeathTouch

It is free but the kids can't go. Sorry. I think the age is 16 or 18. I can't remember.


----------



## DeathTouch

I don't want to start a riot, but has anyone heard that Transworld might impose a 50 dollar fee to each person. Rumor has it that becuase of the hit show "Making Monsters" that it might cause them to charge 50 bucks instead of free.


----------



## Hauntiholik

That was being discussed back in 2009.


----------



## DeathTouch

Hauntiholik said:


> That was being discussed back in 2009.


Didn't they charge at one point and then give it back as a class or something?

I have been hearing thru the haunt clubs that this was due to the show monster makers. Of course just a rumor right now. I just sent an email to ask them about this. Might call tomorrow since the main office isn't too far away.


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, it is offical. 50 bucks a person to get in at Transworld. I am still going but I wish they would change their minds.


----------



## playfx

As of now I have plans to go!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Hauntcon is closer I wont have to scrape up so much for travel. Sucks though I'd love to go to transworld just can't aford it. Those of you who go... Take pictures and post them.


----------



## Devil

Transworld would be great to goto... Then there Hauntcon and National Haunters Convention on the same dates... What to do???


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Transworld is surely the grand daddy event for the haunt industry, hopefully one year I will fit it in. Since I have gone to the NHC the last few years I think I will change it up and experience Hauntcon this year. Seemed like Hauntcon had some great venders, classes and panel discussions last year so I am looking forward to checking it all out. Anyone who is traveling to Hauntcon this year and wants to meet up please let me know as I had a ton of fun at the Hauntforum meet up at the Hauntcast booth at NHC last year..hope to see all of you again this year!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

I went last year(my first year) and now I have to go every year. My newest tradition.


----------



## DarkLore

$50 + travel expenses and hotel fees. Thanks, but I'll pass.


----------



## GhoulishCop

Having not gone to Transworld previously, I was surprised there _wasn't_ an entrance fee. For the size and quality of the show (from the video I've seen anyway), I don't know if $50 is so outlandish. It is difficult, though, to start paying for stuff you once got for free but I know I've paid slightly less for much lesser shows and have gotten just that.

NHC charges $20 for a single day floor pass, or $90 for a combo ticket that includes 2 days, the floor show, and the costume ball. So $50 to Transworld for four days doesn't really seem too much. For me, it's the trip to St. Louis that's the killer.

Heck, going to western PA for Hauntcon is more than I'm willing to travel. I'll probably do a one-day at NHC again. Last year was okay so I hope they build on it.

Rich


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Given my experience last year, I would gladly pay.


----------



## DeathTouch

I paid to get in. I must of been the first one because their system didn't work and I had to have them contact IT. After they fixed it and it went thru she told me thanks for testing our system. The haunt group I am with is trying to get a discount but I couldn't wait. I don't blame others for not going for the amount they are asking. They told me the 50 bucks was for the rising costs. Not sure I totally believe that. I could see maybe 25 but not 50.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Transworld is a great show if you are a high end pro haunter with a ton of money to spend. They don't even want you there unless you have a fat wallet. While the vendor floor is phenomenal, the parties and classes usually aren't very good. Of course, I haven't been back for a few years, so maybe things have changed, but it doesn't sound like it. If you're a home haunter or a smaller pro haunt you probably want to go to Hauntcon, NHC or MHC. I have a limited budget, so I go to MHC every year and choose one other convention, but if this $50 fee is for real it won't be Transworld I'm going to.


----------



## Revenant

HZ makes some good points. Transworld is technically a trade show, not a convention, so the trade show floor is off the hook but the rest isn't quite as impressive because it's not the raison d'etre of the event. In tight times, I can understand why a non-high-end buyer wouldn't care to spend 50 bucks admission to get into what amounts to an oversized vendor area, especially once you figure in travel and hotel expenses.

In my case, however, it's a local event, so it's still cheaper for me than any of the other cons would be even if they were free. $4.50 a day for a round-trip metrolink ticket and I don't even have to worry about parking fees. Whoever's going, I'll see you in the spring!


----------



## Revenant

Forgot to add; oversized vendor area full of really cool stuff that you can't bloody afford. Great source of inspiration tho'.... most home haunters go there to fish for ideas heheh... "yeah I can make that for a hundred bucks... might not last long, but hey..."


----------



## DeathTouch

Was reading the Transworld Hauntshow page today on Facebook. After the explanation of the 50 dollar charge, they have gotten a few positive comments as far as a few negative comments. I would agree with one of the comments that spoke out against the 50 dollar charge because they were a smaller haunt, and so it was harder for them to come up with the fees. Since they have a bunch of people going with them, it would cost them 300 bucks to get thru the door. Some of the explanation of the 50 dollar fee was to add to the party on the first day and include some classes for free. Why doesn’t Transworld just do a separate charge for the people that want to go to the party or the extra classes? I think the party is on the first night. I don’t get there until Saturday. It would be a waste for me. My party starts when I am walking on the Transworld show floor. Charge me for that, not the extra stuff that I don’t need. I don’t mind being charged for going to Transworld, but 50 bucks? I have been going to Transworld when they were in Chicago, Vegas and most of their sponsors pay the fees and such. I can’t believe they lost so many sponsors as to resort to charging 50 bucks. How about 25 instead…


----------



## The-Haunter

For those of you stuck on costs for events great lakes fright fest is free you just pay for camping


----------



## angry_zombie

According to the registration site at http://www.haashow.com/registration 


> The cost to attend this event is $50.00 per person in advance and includes 4 day access
> *IF YOU HAVE NOT PREVIOUSLY DONE SO, YOU MUST FAX OR MAIL YOUR CREDENTIALS IN ORDER TO RECEIVE YOUR BARCODE, WHICH WILL BE USED TO PRINT YOUR BADGE AT THE SHOW.*
> 
> *If you are an Owner/Operator, you must provide one of the following:
> 
> Copy of your Business License
> Copy of your Resale Tax Certificate
> Verification of Tax Exempt Status
> AND one of the following:
> 
> Copy of Yellow Pages listing for your business
> Your business ad from a Trade Publication
> Copy of your lease agreement for retail business
> An Imprinted business check or credit card
> Invoices totaling more than $200 from your suppliers
> A company catalog
> A flyer or promotional piece for your business
> An invitation letter from a current exhibitor
> If you are NOT an Owner/Operator, you must provide one of the following:*
> 
> *
> 
> Copy of Payroll Check/Stub with your Name and Company Name Imprinted
> Business Card with your Name and Company Name Imprinted
> Letter From OWNER/OPERATOR verifying employment
> Industry Related invoices over $200
> An invitation letter from a current Exhibitor
> *


 We will be going but no so much to buy stuff but as a place to get ideas about items we could build ourselves for a fraction of the cost the vendors want


----------



## RandalB

Just reserved rooms for my group.. Waiting on a final count for sign up..

The Folks at Transworld were very helpful last year in getting us signed up, even given our miniscule status as a charity haunt. I saw a bunch of home haunters there last year, so I have no doubt that they'd work with them too....

See ya all there! 
RandalB


----------



## OtisDriftwood

All registered, and ready. 2nd year in a row for me! I love that it's only 20 minutes from my front door too!


----------



## bansheette

I'll be going (I believe this is my tenth year in attendance). I believe part of the $50 entry fee is to help screen for "qualified buyers" and to minimize the amount of groups that bring an entire crew (I've known of haunts that bring over a dozen people, which the vendors aren't too keen on since it tends to mean more "lookey loos" and less actual buyers.)


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

40 DAYS!!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

37 days!!!!


----------



## HauntCast

I completely understand the fee. Basheette is right. They want to weed out people who are there to steal ideas, I mean get inspiration, waste vendors time and not spend money. This show is make or break for a lot of vendors and they need to maximize their time with qualified buyers. This is a business after all. 
For anyone that is going, it is a great time, it's worth $50.


----------



## Revenant

What Chris said. I guess technically I'm one of the people they want to weed out, since I usually never spend more than 20-30 bucks for a few CDs, but since it's local for me and the other haunt shows involve travel and hotel fees, this is the one I go to. Just be polite and don't impede the bizzin' between the vendors and the actual checkbook-totin' prohaunters looking to drop a few grand. A lot of the vendors are selling stuff that home haunters probably originally thought of anyway, so they don't have a lot of room to gripe about people looking at their wares for inspiration, but just don't get in the way of the commerce. Mill around, enjoy some obscenely overpriced convention-center nachos, and socialize with yer fellow homies while soaking in the madness and wonder that is the Haunt Industry. :jol:


----------



## JonnF3

Cant wait for the show. This will be my 5th year including the last one in Vegas.


----------



## RandalB

Just Finished registration... See ya all there...
Quick Question, Anyone know if the party on Friday is a costume one or no?

RandalB


----------



## Crematory Keeper

Can someone clear up a bit of confusion. I read through all the postings and I still am not clear as to who can attend this show. I get the $50 entry fee, but I don't understand the registration saying you need certain "credentials" to register and attend such as proof your a owner of a haunt? I am just a simple home haunter and would like to attend just to see what new ideas are out there and possibly purchase a show case prop. It's about a 6 hour drive for me so I don't want to just drive there and get turned away at the door. I wish I could attend MWHC but I have a prior commitment that weekend. Bummer Thanks


----------



## Hauntiholik

I copied this from the website. It describes what you need to do if you are an owner/operator or not.



> F YOU HAVE NOT PREVIOUSLY DONE SO, YOU MUST FAX OR MAIL YOUR CREDENTIALS IN ORDER TO RECEIVE YOUR BARCODE, WHICH WILL BE USED TO PRINT YOUR BADGE AT THE SHOW.
> Please FAX credentials to: 847.446.3523
> Please MAIL credentials to: TransWorld Exhibits
> 1850 Oak Street
> Northfield, IL 60093-3077
> 
> If you are an Owner/Operator, you must provide one of the following:
> 
> Copy of your Business License
> Copy of your Resale Tax Certificate
> Verification of Tax Exempt Status
> 
> AND one of the following:
> 
> Copy of Yellow Pages listing for your business
> Your business ad from a Trade Publication
> Copy of your lease agreement for retail business
> An Imprinted business check or credit card
> Invoices totaling more than $200 from your suppliers
> A company catalog
> A flyer or promotional piece for your business
> An invitation letter from a current exhibitor
> 
> If you are NOT an Owner/Operator, you must provide *one* of the following:
> 
> Copy of Payroll Check/Stub with your Name and Company Name Imprinted
> Business Card with your Name and Company Name Imprinted
> Letter From OWNER/OPERATOR verifying employment
> Industry Related invoices over $200
> *An invitation letter from a current Exhibitor*
> 
> Please do not submit originals of licenses, leases or other items. Information submitted will NOT be returned.
> 
> For more information, call the Buyer Department at 800-323-5462 or email [email protected]
> 
> IMPORTANT! You must be 16 years of age to attend the show. Proof of age required.
> 
> AFTER YOU REGISTER FOR THE SHOW, YOU WILL ALSO BE ABLE TO REGISTER AND PAY FOR ALL THE SHOW SEMINARS AS WELL.


----------



## bansheette

RandalB said:


> Just Finished registration... See ya all there...
> Quick Question, Anyone know if the party on Friday is a costume one or no?
> 
> RandalB


The Insane Shane party is the the only Costume Party during the event.


----------



## Crematory Keeper

Thanks for the information Hauntiholik. I must have skipped over the part where it stated an invitation from a vendor would work. I guess I will need to try that route. Any ideas how to go about that from past experiences would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Hauntiholik

Crematory Keeper said:


> Thanks for the information Hauntiholik. I must have skipped over the part where it stated an invitation from a vendor would work. I guess I will need to try that route. Any ideas how to go about that from past experiences would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


In the past, vendors have posted if they are offering show invitations.

Here's the vendor list
Darklight: Precision Lighting Systems will be there and they are a forum sponsor send them a PM.

Gory Corey from Minions Web has offered invitations a few years ago.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Unfortunately I can only attend on Thursday this year but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Crematory Keeper

Hauntiholik said:


> In the past, vendors have posted if they are offering show invitations.
> 
> Here's the vendor list
> Darklight: Precision Lighting Systems will be there and they are a forum sponsor send them a PM.
> 
> Gory Corey from Minions Web has offered invitations a few years ago.


Awesome, thanks again for your help!


----------



## oldpro

*Haunt show st. Louis*

My Brother and I will be going this year and on the st. louis huanted house bus tour...Hope to see you there..Gene Just look for the long haired Fabio wanna be thats me....Gene


----------



## Crematory Keeper

I was lucky to receive a vendor invitation from DC Props. Thanks Brent! I am wondering can my wife also attend the show using the same invitation or does she need a invitation of her own? I don't know how strict TransWorld is since this is my first time attending. I am very excited!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Crematory Keeper said:


> I was lucky to receive a vendor invitation from DC Props. Thanks Brent! I am wondering can my wife also attend the show using the same invitation or does she need a invitation of her own? I don't know how strict TransWorld is since this is my first time attending. I am very excited!


I would think that she'd need an invitation as well unless your invitation allows for a guest.


----------



## rcspider

I am confused. I thought you couldn't get tickets if you didn't operate as a business. I looked at the registration, and it said I needed to fax in my credentials. Does being a home haunter count?


----------



## oldpro

I assume they let home haunter's in because when I filled
Out the paper work it asked if you had a haunted house, or worked at 
Or had a home haunt .Nowhere did it say not allowed unless you owned a business.

Now I have a business in st. Louis but not in the haunt industry but I let them know 
I am interested in getting into the industry,and I had no trouble.


----------



## RandalB

They are very willing to work with home haunters, give them a call if you have questions about signing up. 

RandalB


----------



## remylass

I have been so confused by this. I finally emailed them and asked if I could go if I was a Home Haunter that didn't charge. Here is the response I got:

"Yes, you can register but I would ask that you submit invoices or a flyer or some such verification of your Home Haunt."


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

remylass said:


> I have been so confused by this. I finally emailed them and asked if I could go if I was a Home Haunter that didn't charge. Here is the response I got:
> 
> "Yes, you can register but I would ask that you submit invoices or a flyer or some such verification of your Home Haunt."


Make up a flyer.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

*Transworld haunt show 2012!! (The darkness tour)*

Ok who's going to Transworld? I am! It's a local thing for me and i cannot wait!!!
As a home haunter i am so excited to be attending this finally. 
I do have one complaint. The darkness in St.louis behind the scenes tour. Way to expensive. I mean i go to that haunt every year and it's awesome, don't get me wrong, but for two people to attend the tour is like 400 dollars!!?!! That's nuts. I could get a season pass to six flags plus go to all the haunts a few times during Halloween for that price. I REALLY want to see how they do things over there but i cannot justify paying that much. I wish they would offer just a ticket to go thru darkness behind the scenes at a cheaper price. I don't really care for creepy world or lemp. Anyway i won't complain too much cause i do enjoy the haunts and i am so happy to be going to Transworld. This is my first time. Any folks that previously went care to share there experience & thoughts?
Also Would like to hear some thoughts on the Darkness tour. Am i being a little too negative/cheap on thinking it's not worth the 400 for 2?


----------



## OtisDriftwood

I called them up, and they told me since i was there last year, i didn't have to fax my vendor invitation again. (Thanks again Doug at Fright Props) I just skipped the 365 thing, and went straight to register, filled it out, put down my dollar, and i was good to go. 

I'll be there on Saturday, and Sunday for sure. Maybe Friday if i'm all caught up at work. I'll be sportin' my last house on the left t-shirt one of those days.

Transworld is a blast. I found some great ideas last year, bought a few things, and met Danielle Harris from the Halloween movies. Overall it was a great time, and i can't wait till next weekend!


----------



## oldpro

My brother and I are going on the behind the scenes bus tour , we decided to do this since itsd our first time to go to this and we thought it would be a great learning experience. And yes the tickets are a little high priced but we thought that for all your getting it was worth it for the first time but next year we see.
I mean they are allowthing ing us to take all the pics and videos you want ,answer any questions and then get to see it all work with actors ,so maybe not too bad for everything your getting. At least for one time.....Hope to have fun and see you there, so if you see a long blonde haired guy say hello .....Gene


----------



## Scarecrow

Does anyone know what days the contestants from Face Off are going to be there?
I recieved an email from transworld saying some of them will be on the floor doing makeup demos but I havent heard anything else about this.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

4 more days. I can almost smell the burnt flesh fog scent .


----------



## Revenant

Looking forward to this. Hope to run into a few people... I know I've missed a load of folks from on here over the last few years just because I don't know what they look like lol


----------



## DarkLore

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> ...
> I do have one complaint. The darkness in St.louis behind the scenes tour. Way to expensive. I mean i go to that haunt every year and it's awesome, don't get me wrong, but for two people to attend the tour is like 400 dollars!!?!! That's nuts. I could get a season pass to six flags plus go to all the haunts a few times during Halloween for that price. ...Am i being a little too negative/cheap on thinking it's not worth the 400 for 2?


Not in my opinion you aren't. I was shocked to read that - $200 makes Disney world look like a cheap ticket


----------



## remylass

We are registered to go. Unless they decide my haunt is not worthy, we are set.


----------



## Undertaker

See ya'll there! I'll be there Thursday helpin Ironman with his booth....stop by and see me!


----------



## halstead

I'll be there with the Red Vein Army. I'm packed and ready to leave in the morning!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## RandalB

Leaving in 4 hours... Brief Stopover in Indy and we are there...

Look for the group of weirdos wearing Haunted Gym shirts..

RandalB


----------



## oldpro

See you all tomorrow......Its going to be a long day 6:00 am till about 1:00 am..ouch Remember look for the long blond haired guy ( all my friends call me Fabio because of it) but mostly because they dont have hair... and say hello....Gene out


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

we will be there thru-sun


----------



## Haunted Spider

got a funny video link sort of today from Composite effects (cfx masks). Someone was recording their set up at the show to post it to the internet early, new masks and all. They confisicated the video and then decided someone else probably did the same thing so they posted it themselves.

They have one heck of a display up this year.

Transworld display


----------



## oldpro

It's 1:18 am and just got back from day one , all I can say is I am impressed, a lot of big money being spent. Lots of cool stuff .
4hours sleep and off again at 6:00 am.


----------



## RandalB

Skipped the welcome party and hit the "Hill" area for a italian dinner, then drinks at the hotel. Lots of big name vendors and Attraction owners. Heading for the show in 5...

RandalB


----------



## JustJimAZ

What is the best new thing on display this year at Transworld?


----------



## RandalB

Hard to say, so much cool stuff..
The quivering shaking props seem to be very popular this year and Pig Headed masks are also pretty prevalent.

I forgot my digital camera cable so I can't post pics...

RandalB


----------



## Revenant

JustJimAZ said:


> What is the best new thing on display this year at Transworld?


Like last year, I'm seeing more tweaks-on-a-theme than radical new ideas, but there's some good ones. One of the coolest developments is courtesy of Dead House Designs... they do the AI-driven realistic cockroach projections. Their original product had to be used with their scenery panels... the computer modeling for the CGI insects behavior dictated that the programs be written for precise prop/panel dimensions and camera angles. They've revamped their programming user interface so now the system can be programmed by the end user to work with their own existing scenery, so they don't have to buy full sets from Dead House. Very cool.

Pale Knight as always has a new bumper crop of very cool video-enhanced props; same general concept but new versions of them. Lotsa fun.

VFX, a newcomer, has a very cool puppet prop that an actor can wear that looks like a rabid person/zombie is holding onto you and attacking you. It's hilarious to watch the guys walking around demonstrating them, but in a haunt with a good actor I can see it being pretty unsettling.

One of me favorite new products was Brutal Rust, an AWESOME new rust/corrosion finish for props. Its a two-part painting system containing real metal that actually rusts... I've seen faux rust jobs that look good but nothing that beats this one for realism because it really IS real. Texture, colors, etc... and the longer you leave it, it just keeps aging and rusting. They have some "plumbing" in their display made with PVC and plastic kiddie-car steering wheels that looks like 100 year-old corroded iron steam pipes. Very cool.

And for those that like the old battery-charger sparking effects... for those paranoid about the use of live current, there's an actor-worn, battery pack version with palm contact gloves that gives awesome sparking effects to an actor walking around freely; no cables. Dude's walking around shaving a machete on a sharpening rod and spitting big plumes of sparks... Way cool.

Oh, and on the downside there's a few new fog vendors whose stuff is nowhere NEAR as pure as Froggy's, and my throat and nasal membranes are fried from the cheap stinky fog hazing up the place. Bleah. Based on my experience, my personal fog decision is pure Highlander -- There Can Be Only One.


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for the update Rev! I was watching the Bloodshed Brothers Vlogs from Transworld last night. There are some great looking props and costumes shown. Wish we could be there.


----------



## remylass

This weekend was my first trip to Transworld. It was completely worth it. It is really hard to go back to my real life. Some of these people are so talented.


----------



## Rich_K

That's how I felt after my first Transworld. I knew things were never going to be the same! You feel so drained, but yet, you can't wait to get to work on something new for your haunt! After five years I still feel like that, but now, there are more new feelings, because I have leaned how to enjoy the talent and inspiration at Transworld, but also use it like a tool for my haunt.


----------



## Joiseygal

You guys are so lucky that you got to experience Transworld. I want to save up in the near future to make a trip out to this convention. It looks so cool!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It used to be really super cool around 8 years ago. 
Nice to see it growing.


----------



## remylass

It was only a 3 1/2 hour drive for me, so it was easy to get there. I must say, the actual trip didn't cost much. I was a little nervous that I would run out of stuff to do, but we were there Friday afternoon, all day Saturday, and 9-1 on Sunday. I was almost sad to leave. Went back to work on Monday, and it just felt so... blah. I really didn't know what to expect. I didn't buy much, but I feel inspired, and it felt really good to meet other people that love the season as much as I do. I will be going back next year. 

I talked to so many people. One that stood out was Ed from Midnight Syndicate. He was so very, very nice. I owned all of the CDs but two, and he gave me a fantastic deal. I chatted with him for quite some time. Pretty much everyone was super friendly. We went to the Darkness Haunted Attraction Saturday night. That was a blast, too. I ended up talking to one of the construction crew for a good hour afterwards. I wish I could hire him!

Now I'm trying to decide if I should go to MHC this year, too. I have never been there either, but a few people at different booths told me it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Halloween Asylum

*Transworld Video*

I put together 12 minutes of prop videos from the Transworld show. Hope you like it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ed is very cool, I've always enjoyed any conversations I've had with him.

MHC, yes. You'll enjoy the show. It is one of my favorites to go to.
I may even be there this year. Have missed the last few years.


----------



## Slanks

Another excellent video of the show.


----------



## RexBHamilton

*Rex B. Hamilton reports on the 2012 TransWorld convention*

Rex B. Hamilton reports on the 2012 TransWorld convention
　
　
March 24, 2012
　
　
Greetings, Fellow Haunters:
　
I had a lovely time at the TransWorld Halloween, Costume and Party Show in St. Louis the weekend before last. I was there for five days - Wednesday afternoon until Sunday afternoon. I have attended every TransWorld bash since 1997. I took something north of 800 photographs - you'll see my favorite ones on my Facebook page.
　
-------
　
The convention now takes up nearly all of the floor space at the America's Center - downtown St. Louis' exhibition hall. This year saw the first use, in my memory, of large classrooms/meeting rooms on the second floor. The first-floor classrooms/meeting rooms have been in use since the day that TransWorld first set up shop here in 2009.
　
-------
　
The social events that I saw included:
The bar at the Rennaisance. The place is too darn small to hold all the people who want to attend, and the hotel doesn't have anything bigger to offer. At some point on every evening I was hemmed in by others trying to squeeze their way in. If you could find a place to sit, the joint was a big hoot because of all the people you could yak at. If not, you turned around and went somewhere else.
Opening Night Party, sponsored by Westland Insurance at the Morgan Street Brewery on Thursday, March 8. I had dinner at a swanky eatery called Carmine's and arrived at Ken Donat's (Westland Insurance) party after it had officially ended. But there were still plenty of people who couldn't stop having fun. The brewery has a lot of room - two 2-story buildings with a nice open patio in between them. It was a glorious night, with a full moon hanging overhead, so I opted to yak at people in the outdoor patio for a while.
Insane Shane's Kick-Off Party on Thursday, March 8. The place was jammed with people; it was a loud, rollicking affair. Shane seems to have a good thing going here. But if he were to ask me what changes would make the party even tighter, I would offer him these three: 1. Find a larger space (like the hotel's ballrooms via the underground tunnel) 2. Erect a stage that lights and presents the costume-contest entrants, the emcee and the house band in a grand way 3. Set up a separate photo-shoot area where ghoulish posers can strike their best pose for the many cameras there.
The Newcomer Orientation on Friday morning, March 9, from 7:45 until 9 AM, Bill Criscione (Ghostly Manor) led a team of 7 owners of notable haunted attractions in an interactive session that sought to help TransWorld newbies understand the convention and how they could reap the greatest benefit from the time spent there. It was an unexpected treat when Dwayne Sanburn (The 13th Gate) graciously introduced me and handed me the microphone. I gave the room 45 seconds of what professional actors do and why owners need to embrace them.
The Haunted Attractions Association auction, 5:30 to 7 PM, Friday, March 9. Philip Morris (Morris Costumes) gave a 15-minute talk about his life experience with "ghost shows" and how he has scared the dickens out of generations of people with the costume he created that became known as Bigfoot. The old-timey videos he ran during his session were a blast from the past.
The Darklight and TransWorld Party at The City Museum on Friday, March 9. This party was sponsored, in part, by the Haunted Attraction Association. I had never been to the City Museum before and in the two hours I was there I only saw a small portion of this tangled, twisted indoor playground. I'm a big fan of surrealism (a good example is Salvador Dali) and this place is surrealism on steroids. If I ever go again, I'll be sure to wear lightweight, beat-up clothing I don't care about and bring a pair of kneepads for crawling around on metal/concrete structures.
The HAA Annual Awards Banquet on Saturday, March 10 from 6:45 to 9:30 PM. My understanding is that the HAA is the merger of the IAHA and the HHA. The banquet was the same size and just as pleasant as last year's soiree'. Many deserving haunters were recognized and applauded that evening.
　
-------
　
What caught my eye on the convention floor were these items:
The rusted-pipe scene in the Dark Zone by Dead House Designs. The setup was built out of PVC tubing, but the paint job was one of the best.
The large, spitting dragon in the center of the Scarefactory's Dark Zone booth. If you took the time to watch it, you saw a human being sitting right behind the dragon's head controlling the monster with levers in hand. To me, this was a milestone. This was the first time I've seen an animation of any size controlled by a technician. Up till now, animations were driven by computer programs, motion sensors and pressure pads - not people. I've been yelling at haunt builders for years that all mechanical scares should be driven by actors, not software interrupts. Perhaps someone is listening.
The haunted fireplace/mirror-over-the-mantel piece by Dead House Designs was a first. A hidden camera secreted into the fireplace projected a real-time video of those standing in front of it onto the large flat-screen monitor that was dressed up look like the typical big mirror over the mantel. Face-recognition software captured your normal face, morphed it into a snarling, ghoulish visage
and projected it onto the fireplace's "mirror." It's a lovely effect, but would severely slow down customer throughput if placed inside a haunt. This piece, in my opinion, would be best served by placing it in an attendee waiting area. 
Scarefactory's shooting-gallery of zombies was another creative step forward for this company. This piece was arguably the best it has ever created. Sliding panels of all sorts allowed hidden zombies to slither out of the woodwork and menace the shooters. The whole thing is really pretty. But the shooting gallery, and a handful of other first-time shoot-em-up vendors on the show floor brings up this troubling question: are haunt performers prey or predators? 
　
-------
　
What I missed were:
Stan Jung's haunted house, Quarantine on 17th Street. I didn't get to act there because I was so late from the HAA party. The make-up came off around 10:30 PM
Many more hours at the hotel bar. If you could hang out there all night, every night, you would have learned so much about the haunt industry.
All the other haunters who were on the show floor whom I did not encounter, purely by accident. There is simply too much for one person to do at TransWorld. But I gave it a good try.
　
-------
　
If I had to pick a single hour out of the entire convention that was the most enjoyable, it would be this one: From 1 to 2 PM on Saturday, I worked (in costume and make-up) at the Midwest Haunters Convention booth in the very center of the show floor. What made it an enjoyable time is that I shared the booth with another long-time haunted-house veteran in make-up - Scott "Spookmeister" Kelley. (You'll find a photo of the two of us on my Facebook page.) We had a lot of laughs startling, entertaining and posing for photographs with the many attendees that surged by us. The booth was a corner booth, so we had people walking by us in all four directions.
Many of the folks that Scott and I spoke to already knew about and/or are planning to attend Midwest Haunters Convention from June 8 - 10 in Columbus. We'll both be there and we hope you will, too.
If you enjoy attending haunt conventions in the Midwest, there's another one for you in 2012 - the Great Lakes Fright Fest in Petersburg, Michigan on June 1 - 3. In both 2011 and 2010, I could not attend Midwest Haunters Convention _and_ Great Lakes Fright Fest because of an unavoidable scheduling conflict. Both events, those two years, took place on the same weekend - you had to choose one or the other. This year will be a sigh of relief because the conventions will occur on consecutive weekends
Great Lakes Fright Fest is so unlike most other haunt cons: the attendees are mostly yard/home haunts. The show is held at a quiet, well-maintained private campground. The classes on Saturday and Sunday are free. Families and dogs are welcomed with open arms. There is always plenty to eat and drink. And there is a real, working haunted house that everyone helps construct and is then open to the public on Saturday night.
　
-------
　
My thanks go out to Joe Thayer and Jennifer Braverman, the brains behind the convention, for a fun-filled weekend of haunted delights. Every which way you turned, you met someone interesting, saw something spooky or learned something ghoulishly new. Could it be anything other than TransWorld?
　
Very truly yours,
　
　
　
Rex B. Hamilton
13939 Clifton Boulevard
Lakewood, OH 44107-1462
216.226.7764
[email protected]
　
Evil is Good


----------

